# Leeson table saw motor



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a customer that has an nice old table saw with a Leeson electric motor powering it. I'm doing some odd jobs for her and she says that she needs a new power switch put on the table saw. Her husband has this wired a bit odd but I think it's because of the amperage. Can you guys give me some info on this?

From the electric motor - he wired in a 14 gauge line with a grounded plug on the end. He plugs that into a 15 amp outlet that is mounted on the table saw. From the outlet he runs a 14 gauge line to a switch (also on the table saw). From the switch he runs a cord that plugs into a power source. So you've got - electric motor to separate outlet. Outlet to switch (both on table saw). Switch wired with a plug to power source. 

I tried to tie it all to gether and blew the breaker. Does using the two separate plugs increase the available amps? 

I'm not an electrician obviously, but I do have quite a bit of experience with the basics. Any help is much appreciated. I''m thinking I'll put it back together just like he had it:clap::clap:.


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

try the easy test, plug the motor straight into a plug and see if it still trips the breaker that lets you know which half is the trouble area. then take everything apart in that area and double check it. Also what is the ampa rating on the motor, most of the old ones aren't that high? good luck


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe he had two seperate plugs that he plugged into two outlets on seperate phases so it ran on 240 without a special plug. I have seen way too many professional electricians proud to show you a BS hook up like that in their own homes.


----------



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

The extra plug was only for safety concerns I think - so you HAVE to plug it inn for power. 

I had the dam thing wired wrong. Been a while since I've played with it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

check out this video......

http://www.designnews.com/article/CA6360672.html?text=table+saw


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

That sawstop is neato.
My left thumb always tingles.

But the same thumb also got the finish nail
that bounced back from a knot that didn't
show on my side,

And also same thumb dogbit by a wolf/malamute cross.
Really powerful bite! I heard ME crunch.

Of course I hit it with a framing hammer once and a while
just to remind myself I'm living the good life.
r


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a neat saw, but not sure if it works with damp wood and to stop the balde it fires an alumanum wedge into it ruining the stop disk ($80) and the blade not just a simple breaker to reset.


----------

